# Motorhome stopover sites



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

Has anyone seen this add on flea bay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Free-Overnigh...=39:1|66:2|65:7|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now that's interesting!!!

Although bidding has finished I see the seller was from Newcastle upon Tyne. I wonder if it was Kevin Bird of http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/- he of the Pub Stopover scheme, who is also from N-O-T? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ah! It obviously was- eh Steve? :wink:

(he's struggling for business then?)


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
At £30 membership I'm not surprised, they would have to be extremely good to get my money, although I am rather happy on this forum which would take a lot to beat.
8)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> (he's struggling for business then?)


or he has found a cost effective way to reach thousands of potential customers especially now that everyone on this site has once more been alerted to the scheme. (and I don't think he has paid his tenner yet ).


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

checked it out for pubs in Scotland, you would think there would be pages of them listed, NOT! :evil:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> thousands of potential customers


"Potential" being the operative word- But he had that "Potential for many months when posting on here, but it didn't seem to materialise.

As Chausson said-Thirty quid is enough to put most of them off.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

*"Motorhome stopover" A new section of this site?*

Hi All, 
"Motorhome stopover site"​Saw this stand at Pickering this week end (21st Sept 2008). Must admit I wasn't over impressed. For what you are getting it seems very expensive, perhaps in a year or two when he's got more sites/pubs it will be worth the £30 he's asking.

BUT it is a good idea!!! 

What would happen if all 28000 members of Motorhome facts got there local pub to become a "MF club pub". 
Can you imagine the number of places we would have to stay over in. 
In a perfect world 28000 pubs.

Pubs are having a hard time at the moment, it's a good time to Approach them. I think they'd like the extra business. 
If enough members found a suitable pub the list would be twice "Motorhome Stopovers" in a matter of months. Good sized list by next season.

What do you think??? :idea: :roll:

All the best Wilt.


----------

